# Bizarre ! seul Contacts ne synchronise pas



## homdefrance (23 Mai 2018)

Pas de synchronisation de l'application Contacts, seule à être touchée par cette anomalie

Sur site iCloud.com non plus
Paramétrage iCloud iPhone et iMac vérifié et revérifié
50 Go de stockage et avec encore beaucoup de place
incompréhensible !
Il me semble que ce phénomène est apparu avec les mises à jour de Mac OS High Sierra et iOS 11

Que se passe t'il  ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi ce problème par moment


----------

